# What's under the blanket?



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

What is Deere doing now, any idea's? 

http://conexpo.deere.com/?int_cmp=BAC_Con_en_US_conexpo_homepagemainani_02252011


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They'll uncover it and JD will be sitting on it!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

grandview;1259023 said:


> They'll uncover it and JD will be sitting on it!


X2 :laughing:


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^^^what he said^^^^^


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

From the shape and the stabilizers poking out under the blanket... looks like a new telehandler.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are killing me with the Con Expo propaganda. I had to abandon my plans to go this year and I'm bummed.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TheRealBuzz;1259185 said:


> From the shape and the stabilizers poking out under the blanket... looks like a new telehandler.


I can't imagine Deere making that big of deal about a TH.

This is similiar to when they came out with the HSD.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think it is a TH, I don't see any wheels and the shape does not appear to resemble your typical TH. Does it?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Greenmtboy;1259018 said:


> What is Deere doing now, any idea's?
> 
> http://conexpo.deere.com/?int_cmp=BAC_Con_en_US_conexpo_homepagemainani_02252011


Something that requires out riggers........


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Right... no wheels...that's why it is a big deal.

It's their new HTH... hover-telehandler.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TheRealBuzz;1259404 said:


> Right... no wheels...that's why it is a big deal.
> 
> It's their new HTH... hover-telehandler.:laughing:


ooow, I like it!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My JD salesman thinks it might be the new K series backhoes.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

tuney443;1259417 said:


> My JD salesman thinks it might be the new K series backhoes.


Didn't open the link before.Obviously can't be a hoe unless they removed it from the tractor to fool everyone.Something said about possibly the most important new idea that came off the drawing board.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO it's a backhoe stabilizer sticking out from under the "tarp". I think the size and shape of the "tarp" has nothing to do with the whatever machine is underneath it.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

tracked backhoe


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm thinking it a new tractor backhoe. Just because of the size of the rigger. We may not be able to see the wheels because they are being held up by the riggers and bucket.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Red Rattler might be on to something


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Red_Rattler;1260718 said:


> tracked backhoe





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1260769 said:


> Red Rattler might be on to something


That doesn't make sense to me. They already have them (excavators) and they don't have out riggers.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's a completely new 360* rotating backhoe on rubber.Any bettors out there?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tuney443;1260814 said:


> It's a completely new 360* rotating backhoe on rubber.Any bettors out there?


I would take that bet over a trackhoe with outriggers.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

It's a hover hoe.....Anyone could see that........LOL


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

tuney443;1260814 said:


> It's a completely new 360* rotating backhoe on rubber.Any bettors out there?


These are available in Europe, and have been for a while. They look very versatile. If this is what they are unveiling I hope that they are not importing somebody else's machine (like Leibherer). I would like it to be JD designed and built. Right here in the good old USA.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Bump, any more idea's?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll let ya know on tuesday, when I visit the JD booth.....


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought it was gonna be JD Dave in a TuTu


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow. That was disappointing.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Florida08;1270449 said:


> Wow. That was disappointing.


What is it?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Greenmtboy;1270452 said:


> What is it?


A chatterbox "mobile recording studio"... I know... Whatever...


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Bore - ring! .... Good marketing scheme, but, just a scheme.

For a second I thought it was at least a mobile screening plant... but no. Fail!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! A lot of hype for that. Can someone explain to me how this is suppose to be profitable?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

That was a big let down. So Deere is going to haul that thing to shows all summer so contractors can get in and voice what they want. 

Deere could of found out what customers want though: email, phone calls, dealers, surveys, comment cards, showing up to jobsites, etc... 

Thanks for wasting my time Deere.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yup... a loader and an off road dump..... whoopie!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Have to agree---very disappointing.I guess the outriggers are for stability when unhooked from the truck--big deal,this is really stupid.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

What a dissapointment!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i have to say they really hyped it up look and see whats new . bring it over here so i can tell you how much more expensice your skid was with no options than the one i eneded up getting. with more on it.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

They keep saying the same thing year after year from equipment. More power, more comfort, easy to work on..... Yet when I operate a new machine all I get is wierd things like seat warmers I can't turn off and make me think I **** myself at work, cluster **** when I go to check the oil, and no noticeable power increase. Just me but there needs to be a company that can find a way to de-engineer to early 90s level and apply them to new platforms that just came around, possibly two different lineups. They mentioned the unfriendly mechanic layout of hydraulic hoses, there answer will be electronics all over the place that last three summers. Thats my chatterbox rant.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Kinda like the Segway "It's going to change the world" whoop de do.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was disappointed in Deere's display at the show. I would have to give the best display in that hall to either CAT or Topcon. Cat pulled out all the stops. This was my first show & it will wear you out walking around.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

jkiser96;1271968 said:


> I was disappointed in Deere's display at the show. I would have to give the best display in that hall to either CAT or Topcon. Cat pulled out all the stops. This was my first show & it will wear you out walking around.


I would have to agree with you on that..... the Komatsu booth was pretty good too.


----------

